# Mysterious Bump Found On Siamese Fighting Fish



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Like the title says I found this little bump under the head of my Siamese Fighting Fish. I noticed this roughly 9:00 pm tonight. After I noticed this I started taking notes on what is new to the tank, water parameters, behaviors, description(the best I can), and a temporary solution until I can figure out whats wrong. My water parameters are as followed:

pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: 0 ppm
Temperature: 70-80*

As most of you know I have the tank planted with Green Hygro, Java Moss, Windelov Java Fern, Crypt Wendtii, Water Clover. Now the reason I dont have any traces of Nitrates is most likely due to the Hygro as it is a fast growing stem plant and a ntrient absorber. I currently have DIY CO2 running on this tank. 

The new additions to the tank are 2 Ghost Shrimp who just went into a molt. I also added a PVC Pipe Cave that I thoroughly washed with bleach and then wash it over and over and over again with water. I got the new filter on the tank, wich is an AC 20. I placed an Indian Almond Leaf in the tank as well. 

I been noticing that he had been flaring at his reflection alot recently, mostly because I think he is ready to breed. He had been building a Bubble Nest, another sign of readiness, and he hasnt been eating right lately. 

As for the bump it is approximately 1 centimeter in diameter. It is directly in the center of where the gill covers open up when he flares. It is the same color as the Siamese Fighting Fish, who is red. 

Now my Temporary Solution is simple. Im going to get my 1g tank and I am going to transfer him to the tank. I am going to place 1 bunch of Dried Banana Leaves as it can help with aiding any disease or illness. I will be doing daily water changes for a week. If it not gone or going away before that than I dont know what to do.

Now can anyone give me an idea of what this bump could be? Am I throwing this out of proportion? Please help.

Thanks, 
James


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

James: Try sending a pm to "Haeun". She breeds bettas and might be able to help you, especially if it has to do with "ready to breed" males.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

That's weird.. They shouldn't have any bumps... All you can do is watch it closely. If it's a tumor, you can't really do anything about it... 

ps. they flare anytime they think they see a betta male.


----------



## jahem82 (May 7, 2007)

You said he has this red bump near his gill. Here are three possibilities:

1) sore/ulcer from scraping against something
2) parasite (flukes)
3) tumor

It is good that you moved him to his own tank and are doing water changes. I would increase the water temp. and add aquarium salt. You might also try a general fish medicine like quick cure.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> James: Try sending a pm to "Haeun". She breeds bettas and might be able to help you, especially if it has to do with "ready to breed" males.


Will do. 



mistergreen said:


> That's weird.. They shouldn't have any bumps... All you can do is watch it closely. If it's a tumor, you can't really do anything about it...
> 
> ps. they flare anytime they think they see a betta male.


I been reading up on tumors and it looks nothing like a tumor. But it still may be a possibiliity. 

BTW, my betta rarely flared at anything and now its constant.



jahem82 said:


> You said he has this red bump near his gill. Here are three possibilities:
> 
> 1) sore/ulcer from scraping against something
> 2) parasite (flukes)
> ...


Its in between the gill covers. I dont have any money for medicine but I do have a seperate tank/bucket I can use for him. Im moving him ASAP. Thanks everyone.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I had taken the betta out to see it more closely. It looks very much like a sore. So should I still move him?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

James, one time this happened to my betta boy--- it turns out he was hitting his head on the Thermometer. Not all thermometers are "smooth", mine actually had a slightly sharp bump on it and he was hitting it as he swam up and down in the corner...
Check your thermometer--- I tried to exchange it at Petco, but it turns out all of them have that bump, so I just kind of burried the tip of the thermometer in the substrate (just a little bit to cover the tip).

Ah crap, I just re-read your post--- the bump is on his gill?

Is it an open sore type of wound of just a bump?

Is it 1 centimeter or milimeter???? centimeter is huge!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

yoko said:


> James, one time this happened to my betta boy--- it turns out he was hitting his head on the Thermometer. Not all thermometers are "smooth", mine actually had a slightly sharp bump on it and he was hitting it as he swam up and down in the corner...
> Check your thermometer--- I tried to exchange it at Petco, but it turns out all of them have that bump, so I just kind of burried the tip of the thermometer in the substrate (just a little bit to cover the tip).
> 
> Ah crap, I just re-read your post--- the bump is on his gill?
> ...


Its like a 1/2 centimeter. The bump is on the bottom of his head in between where the gill covers connect. Its just a bump as far as I can tell.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

You have him in there with Ghost Shrimp, right?

Maybe they are fighting??

BTW I LOVE UR DRAWING:angel:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I doubt it unless its at night. Something to surely watch for. Thanks for bringing that up!

And thanks


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I believe it is getting smaller. He still being awnry towards his reflection but every thing seems to be going fine.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, he ain't normal if he doesn't want to fight his reflection. You should put up a mirror for an hour each day.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Will that cause him to be any more aggressive? For now he is feeling alright with the reflection and I need to get a mirror from the Dollar Store lol. Im going to continously watch him just in case things get worse.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

Ugh.. you know my Bananerz keeps on jumping. I wouldn't mind so much, but he is right below my mirror and he splashes water all over it and now it's all nasty!
He doesn't jump becoz of the mirror, but he can see his reflection in the glass and it stresses him out so bad that he continuously has fin rot. It us like a WEIRD 24 hour fin rot, though--- it is usually gone within a few days, if not the next day. I've never had a fish like this... very bizarre... I have to keep him in the dark, I swear! :icon_mad: 

I bet you your betta and shrimp are fighting when you don't watch :icon_twis


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I neve had a problem with shrimp and Bettas before and last night I had a black light on the tank to examine(although it was still dark but the shrimp glow) and they were hiding in the cave and the betta was on a piece of wood.


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Bettas shouldn't have much problem with shrimps, except for the fact that they may occasionally kill/snack on them. Only time I would say physical injury would be a problem is if he was even in the same tank with another betta (male OR female; I know some pretty aggressive females), or if he injured himself on an equipment.

I honestly think it was an infection. If it was parasite, you'd definitely know because he'd be swimming all over the place.

If you have him quarantined in a separate container with either IAL or dried banana leaf (basically same thing, though I prefer IAL), he may heal by himself. I've heard stories about how the tannin helps boost their immune system, that it acts as a antioxidant, that it acts as a healing catalyst, etc. Don't know how much merit those claims hold, but it does seem to be good for them _somehow_.

And actually, you should be more worried if he doesn't try to attack his reflection. Unless he is ill, blind or a capon (!)







, he should be trying to defend his territory from the "invader" (who could be his own reflection).


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

I goggled "capon" , but Di, can you exlplain??!? I read betta with no balls???? Can I say that here???:angel:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Haeun said:


> Bettas shouldn't have much problem with shrimps, except for the fact that they may occasionally kill/snack on them. Only time I would say physical injury would be a problem is if he was even in the same tank with another betta (male OR female; I know some pretty aggressive females), or if he injured himself on an equipment.
> 
> I honestly think it was an infection. If it was parasite, you'd definitely know because he'd be swimming all over the place.
> 
> ...


Yeah shrimp and bettas are fine unless the betta decides he wants live prey.

Yeah I was figuring it was an infection or something like that. But he seems fine.

I moved my shrimp to a seperate tank as he is hard to catch. I moved the shrimp and he is now living bachelor style with an IAL.

Im proud that he is attacking his reflection. Actually if his reflection "gets to close" to the shrimp he will flare at it. Its hilarious.


----------

